# The IWOM review is coming soon!



## GarysFotos.com (Jul 7, 2010)

I will be posting the review on the IWOM from iwomouterwear.com soon!


----------



## GarysFotos.com (Jul 7, 2010)

Spoke with Mike & Allen there are some new announcements and new options coming soon so the review is waiting to reflect these changes.
Thanks for your patience


----------

